# great food storage find



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Just found this site for a great starter kit, or an addition to what you may already have...https://www.ldscatalog.com/webapp/w...10151&storeId=10151&productId=10151&langId=-1
This is through the LDS church site, $29.75 for 6 #10 cans, all you pay is for the item and the sales tax, regular shipping is free. They will sell to anyone and it includes some recipe and food storage pamphlets. It seems that it is temporarily out of stock but will ship as soon as it comes in. I bought a couple and will let you know how long the wait is.:dunno: I talked to the LDS store today 11-17-09 the starter pacs are on back-order and will ship when available, they are not sure when.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I liked the Hard Red Winter Wheat that is in the kit. Made some bread last weekend. We use a VitaMix with a dry blade. We mix the resulting flour 50/50 with white flour. I will try 100% whole wheat next time.

The Beans, Rice and Wheat in the kit have a shelf life of 30+ years.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Found more at their website, not only starter kit but, 6 pac #10 cans of wheat, quick oats, pinto beans, white rice, good prices still no shipping charge, just sales tax. Oh, and oxygen absorber pacs also.Catalog Search:2thumb:


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

thanx bunkerbob....was looking for a cheaper place to by my oxy-absorbs.....think i'll git some of the dry-pack pouches too, see how they seal with my vacumm sealer.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

My order of the starter kits were shipped today 11-19-09. So it looks like the backorders are not a long wait.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a list of West Coast LDS Food Storage Centers. Now understand some are dry pack and some are wet pack. (ie wheat is dry pack). You can't bring your own materials in. I know the one in my area will book non-member groups as space is available and I often bring non-members along when I go. In about an hour and a half of easy work, I usually come out with 48+ #10 cans.

http://www.providentliving.org/location/display/1,12568,2026-1-4-39315,00.html


----------



## Jendeere (Jul 10, 2009)

I've ordered from them a few times and it always arrives in just a few days. Pretty good place to buy from and you really can't beat the price.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

SurvivalNut said:


> Here is a list of West Coast LDS Food Storage Centers. Now understand some are dry pack and some are wet pack. (ie wheat is dry pack). You can't bring your own materials in. I know the one in my area will book non-member groups as space is available and I often bring non-members along when I go. In about an hour and a half of easy work, I usually come out with 48+ #10 cans.
> 
> Welfare locations


Thanks for the list SurvivalNut, and as a note you can buy bulk grains there also(red wheat, etc) at a very reasonable price and put it up in 5 gallon buckets, just add a little co2 and oxy absorbers. I like the gamma seals Gamma Seal Lids Low as $3.98 ea - 3.5 Gallon Plastic Buckets & Pails White I believe only the white gamma seals are 'food grade', with the food grade buckets from Home Depot.
Heard through the grape vine there maybe a shortage of rice comming up, time to buy in bulk and store. Not trying to panic anyone, just a suggestion.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> Heard through the grape vine there maybe a shortage of rice comming up, time to buy in bulk and store. Not trying to panic anyone, just a suggestion.


Have heard the same recently regarding sugar. The days are over when our economy can buy anything it wants at the expense of underdeveloped countries that need cash.

China, India and others directly compete with us on the oil, wheat, sugar, rice and metals (gold) markets. Prices up, availability down. In my small business, metal prices have doubled over the last two years.

Keep an eye on those foods!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

There was an article in the (UK) Telegraph late in the summer addressing the sugar shortage that was developing in Europe. I figured it was only a matter of time until it crossed the pond so we picked up 2 - 25# bags and will grab a couple more before the end of the year. :sssh:


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we always keep a large amount of sugar on hand......200-300#'s due to making homemade wine takes around 8-10#'s per 5 gallons of makings.......


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> we always keep a large amount of sugar on hand......200-300#'s due to making homemade wine takes around 8-10#'s per 5 gallons of makings.......


I keep a modest amount of sugars, white, brown, honey, but, never took into consideration the making of alcohol, wines and the like. Good call.

One problem though, I may have to replace the shelter sign with the one below...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I think someone showed this link already Emergency Preparedness | Food Storage | MRE | Freeze Dried Food . I ordered a few items, the Mountain House brand is on sale until Thur 11-24, among other items. They also have a great can rotation system from FiFo, very good price, else where for about $30, I ordered over $100 and the shipping was 'free'.:2thumb:


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Costco 3-month, 2-person Food Supply
2,548 Total Servings all manor of meats, fruits, veggies, dry milk

54 #10 Cans 550.00

Costco - Hot Buy Shelf Reliance THRIVE 3-month, 2-person Food Supply


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was at Sammys club yesterday looking at 50# bags of rice and beans wondering what you could store them in for long term. I would imagine something air tight. Does anyone have any recomendations or suggestions?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I was at Sammys club yesterday looking at 50# bags of rice and beans wondering what you could store them in for long term. I would imagine something air tight. Does anyone have any recomendations or suggestions?


I skipped the 50# bags and went with 25#. I then bought a bunch of 5 gallon buckets and lids from either Home Depot or Lowe's. The 25# fits in there nicely with enough space to throw in some fixings to go with it (e.g. a bottle of soy sauce)


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

bczoom said:


> I skipped the 50# bags and went with 25#. I then bought a bunch of 5 gallon buckets and lids from either Home Depot or Lowe's. The 25# fits in there nicely with enough space to throw in some fixings to go with it (e.g. a bottle of soy sauce)


Are the Buckets air tight?, Did you Did you leave the rice in the bag?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Are the Buckets air tight?, Did you Did you leave the rice in the bag?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't forget to throw in an O2 absorber if you plan on packing it for several years.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

it would probably be best to purge with Nitrogen or Co2 then seal with o2 absorbers

PLASTIC BARRELS DRUMS OPEN TOP - Plastic Barrels

oxygen absorbers - order - SorbentSystems.com


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

SurvivalNut said:


> I liked the Hard Red Winter Wheat that is in the kit. Made some bread last weekend. We use a VitaMix with a dry blade. We mix the resulting flour 50/50 with white flour. I will try 100% whole wheat next time.
> 
> The Beans, Rice and Wheat in the kit have a shelf life of 30+ years.


Survivalnut,

I grind my wheat flour fresh and use 1 part white flour to however many cups of flour called for, 6...8 however many). I add just a tad more yeast maybe a 1/2 tab. to the mixture. I also add a dough enhancer that I make from scratch and add some of that in also. The above seems to help the heavy whole wheat rise better. I have two mixes listed below. I usually mix and match between the two of them.

dough enhancer #1

1 cup non fat dry milk
2 cups wheat gluten
2 tsp. ginger(doesnt alter the taste)
4 tabs powdered pectin
4 tabs unflavored gelatin
4 tabs lecithin granules
1 tab ascorbic acid crystals
***3 tabs per 3 1/2 cups flour

#2
4 cups noninstant nonfat dry milk
3/4 cup lecithin granules
3 heaping tabs vitamin C
2 tabs ginger
3 tabs cornstarch
***1/4 cup per 5-7 loaves


----------

